# Tesla down



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Well this is bad.

https://www.the-sun.com/news/1521051/tesla-network-outage-down-elon-musk-cars-connectivity/
The outage -- which appeared to be global -- is said to be one of the "most wide-ranging" in Tesla's history.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Well this is bad.
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/1521051/tesla-network-outage-down-elon-musk-cars-connectivity/
> The outage -- which appeared to be global -- is said to be one of the "most wide-ranging" in Tesla's history.


Well, some techie guy will join ranks of uber drivers that's for sure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Well this is bad.
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/1521051/tesla-network-outage-down-elon-musk-cars-connectivity/
> The outage -- which appeared to be global -- is said to be one of the "most wide-ranging" in Tesla's history.


" ROBO CARS " !

And
Humans will be on Mars by 2024 !!!

















Unless . . .

The computers FAIL AGAIN . . .

Then
They will be " LOST IN SPACE"!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

What does this entail? Does it mean you could not unlock or driver your car, or merely that you couldn't check the status of charge, or download data via the APP?

Surely the TESLA network does not dictate whether or not a car owner can drive to the grocery store...

This does not appear to be the case. There is some functionality, but it doesn't prevent you from driving from A to B.

https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/23/tesla-experienced-an-hour-long-network-outage-early-wednesday/
It isn't the first time that Tesla had a system-wide outage, but they are fairly rare. With Tesla vehicles having many connectivity features, it is affecting the user experience. However, owners can still access and use their cars.

https://electrek.co/2020/09/23/tesl...ernal-systems-and-connectivity-features-down/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> What does this entail? Does it mean you could not unlock or driver your car, or merely that you couldn't check the status of charge, or download data via the APP?
> 
> Surely the TESLA network does not dictate whether or not a car owner can drive to the grocery store...
> 
> ...


Tsla goes to hack competition and gives out free cars. They pay to hack TSLA:smiles:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps the Chinese took a sat shot ?
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f68bac2cafd76087e59876a
China Has Weaponized Space ? Or did Antifa really set fire.
.


----------

